# Can this tablet be saved?



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I have this old ACER Tablet that I bought several years ago. I don't remember if it had win 7 or 8 on it. It was updated to WIN 10 several years ago.
Some time ago I upgraded it to the latest version of Win 10. I did not used it until a couple of days ago and found that it does not have a sound device. 
It will not play any sound.
Can a sound device be added?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 32 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20210406233748.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z3735F @ 1.33GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 2 GB
Graphics Card: 
Hard Drives: C: 28 GB (16 GB Free);
Motherboard: Acer Popcorn, ver To be filled by O.E.M., s/n NBG5C11001609F1EBC7200
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 3, s/n NTG53AA0056117B9C07200
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to the ACER web site, locate the support page for that tablet model and see if there are drivers for sound.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to the information in your log, you have an *Acer One 10 S1002-145A 2-in-1 Netbook*

According to its support site, it came with Windows 10 Home 32-bit and these specs:
10.1" touchscreen display (1280 X 800)
Intel Atom Z3735F 1.33 GHz quad core processor
2 GB DDR3L-RS 1333 MHz RAM
32 GB eMMC flash drive
Intel HD Graphics 311 MHz
Realtek RL-SM02BD 802.11b/g/n wireless

It does not have an integrated sound device, therefore no sound driver exists for it.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

It had sound when I bought it. It has never been used much. It shows a speaker in the left bottom corner with a red x on it.
It also has speaker up and down keys on the keyboard and it has a headphone jack.

I tried to get support on the acer website and it did not recognize the serial no. I will try it again.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

flavallee said:


> According to the information in your log, you have an *Acer One 10 S1002-145A 2-in-1 Netbook*
> 
> According to its support site, it came with Windows 10 Home 32-bit and these specs:
> 10.1" touchscreen display (1280 X 800)
> ...


How did you find it on the ACER website? I just tried again and the serial no. was not recognized.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

deubanks said:


> How did you find it on the ACER website? I just tried again and the serial no. was not recognized.


I found it now but when I select drivers and manuals and enter the serial no. it does not recognize it.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Considering it has a mic and a webcam, I would be surprised if it didn't have a sound card of some kind.

@deubanks If you check Device Manager for Sounds drop down or Other Devices, do you see any with an ! mark?

I found the drivers for the model, but it has only 4 drivers, none are the sound drivers. I suspect since this machine is about 6-8 years old, acer is no longer going to provide the drivers online (most old machines usually don't). Do you by chance have a thumb drive/disc that came with this? I would think they did not include a recovery partition because of the low hard drive space.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

James:
When I checked its support site, it listed no sound device and no sound driver for it in Windows 8.1 and 10 32-bit.
I checked a few other sites, and they also listed no sound device for it.
They all listed it as having a touchscreen and microphone port.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

flavallee said:


> James:
> When I checked its support site, it listed no sound device and no sound driver for it in Windows 8.1 and 10 32-bit.
> I checked a few other sites, and they also listed no sound device for it.
> They all listed it as having a touchscreen and microphone port.
> ...


It is certainly weird not to have sound but the OP said it had sound before and that some reviews shows it has speakers.... very strange indeed and I suspect due to the age we won't see much info


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Couriant said:


> Considering it has a mic and a webcam, I would be surprised if it didn't have a sound card of some kind.
> 
> @deubanks If you check Device Manager for Sounds drop down or Other Devices, do you see any with an ! mark?
> 
> I found the drivers for the model, but it has only 4 drivers, none are the sound drivers. I suspect since this machine is about 6-8 years old, acer is no longer going to provide the drivers online (most old machines usually don't). Do you by chance have a thumb drive/disc that came with this? I would think they did not include a recovery partition because of the low hard drive space.


No recovery software came with it.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Couriant said:


> It is certainly weird not to have sound but the OP said it had sound before and that some reviews shows it has speakers.... very strange indeed and I suspect due to the age we won't see much info


Yes it does have speakers and had sound when I bought it, It has not been used in several years.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

It does not show a sound device in device manager and it has no ! or anything yellow.
When I go to Sound in the control panel it says no sound device installed.
Will a clean restore of windows add the drivers back?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You can try, but I think the issue is more hardware related as it's not showing in Device Manager at all. Perhaps you can try using a Linux LiveUSB, where you can use a Linux OS from the thumb drive (doesn't install on the computer) and see if that can detect the sound.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I restored windows but it did not help. It would not download from Microsoft but it 
restored from the tablet. I don.t know how it did that. It does not show a restore drive.
Probably can't be fixed.


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

Go here:

https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/6142?b=1&pn=NT.G53AA.005

and get the 'Platform Drivers Installer'. That includes an audio driver as well as several other drivers (for Win 10 32-bit). To install all, unzip and run setup.exe


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

DRPC said:


> Go here:
> 
> https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/6142?b=1&pn=NT.G53AA.005
> 
> and get the 'Platform Drivers Installer'. That includes an audio driver as well as several other drivers (for Win 10 32-bit). To install all, unzip and run setup.exe


I got the 'Platform Drivers Installer and tried to install them, but everytime I tried they the instillation would start and then stop. An error would pop up saying a reboot is needed to roll back changes made. It would give the same error every time I rebooted and started over. I don't know what changes were made. It is a new win10 install from last night.


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

Did you install the 32-bit version of win 10?


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

Could be an issue with one of the other drivers in that package.
Since you really just want the audio driver, you could try this:

Open command prompt as an admin (Search for cmd, right click on Command Prompt app, and select Run as Administrator).

*CD* to the directory where you unzipped the Platform Drivers zip.

*CD* *Platform Drivers_Intel_1.0.0.1064_W10x86\Installer\PlatformInstaller\Drivers\Audio*

Ensure you are in the right place, by using this command:

*dir *

and looking for these files in the ensuing list: 
isstrtc.inf and rtii2sac.inf

Then these 2 commands will install those drivers:

*pnputil -i -a isstrtc.inf

pnputil -i -a rtii2sac.inf
*
Those commands are taken directly from the install.bat in Platform Drivers_Intel_1.0.0.1064_W10x86\Script
The syntax (-i, -a) is legacy, but I think it is still valid. It should add and install the 2 drivers in the audio folder of this Platform drivers archive (one from Intel, one from Realtek).

Whether that will fix your problem or not, I am not sure.

And again this all presupposes you installed Win 10 Home 32-bit.

If you still get errors, it probably means these inf files aren't compatible with current versions of Windows 10, seeing as they are from 2015. What version of Windows 10 did you install? 21H1?

There's not going to be any updates on this from Acer, but there may be something from Intel or Realtek. I would have to look into it further...


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

DRPC said:


> Did you install the 32-bit version of win 10?


Yes


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

DRPC said:


> Could be an issue with one of the other drivers in that package.
> Since you really just want the audio driver, you could try this:
> 
> Open command prompt as an admin (Search for cmd, right click on Command Prompt app, and select Run as Administrator).
> ...


I am not sure what cd means. These two files are not in the dir list.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

CD is short for Change Directory, after opening an Administrator Command window as shown in post #18 see here for details of how to use it :- https://www.howtogeek.com/659411/how-to-change-directories-in-command-prompt-on-windows-10/


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

managed said:


> CD is short for Change Directory, after opening an Administrator Command window as shown in post #18 see here for details of how to use it :- https://www.howtogeek.com/659411/how-to-change-directories-in-command-prompt-on-windows-10/


When I put the two commands in that you list above it says Invalid INF passed as parameter. 
It does the same with either command.


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

You must be running those pnputil commands from the directory that contains those 2 inf files. 

Is that the case?


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

DRPC said:


> You must be running those pnputil commands from the directory that contains those 2 inf files.
> 
> Is that the case?


No, those two files were not in the dir list. 
es


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Try the free version of driver booster 8. It will scan your computer and check for any missing drivers and you can choose if you want to install them. It is not a spam cause I have used it a few times and it really works. Once you have installed the drivers you can just uninstall it. Do not run the other things that may appear such as the cleaners etc. You may get some pop ups but just ignore them.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

It updatedd some rives but did not install any new ones.
I think that I will give up on this tablet. Not worth the trouble and probably can't be fixed.

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

Can you find the folder with these inf files in File Explorer?
You unzipped this somewhere, need to start there (is it in Documents or Downloads?).
Then drill down thru these folders:

Platform Drivers_Intel_1.0.0.1064_W10x86

Installer

PlatformInstaller

Drivers

Audio

You should see the 2 inf files. Now copy the address bar of File Explorer: Click in the address bar, highlight everything, then press Ctrl + C

Open Command Prompt as admin, then type:

cd "

then press Ctrl+V to paste the address, then type " to close the quote, then press enter.

do the dir command again, and you should see the inf files.

Now you can run the 2 pnputil commands.

Note that if you unzipped to a drive other than C, or you have relocated your user folders to a drive other than C, and you unzipped in one of these user folders like Documents or Downloads, then you first need to type:

<Drive Letter>:

where <Drive Letter> is the letter of that drive (ie D: or F: ) then press enter, then do the CD command as above. This is because command prompt as admin opens in "C:\Windows\System32" by default, so you have to change to the appropriate drive letter before you can navigate to a folder on that drive. Ignore this if you unzipped to C or your user folders are on C, which is where they are by default.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You can buy a refurbished laptop which may meet your budget and little by little you can upgrade it if you want to and comes with Windows 10 or Windows Chrome.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

If there are nothing in Device Manager for sound or not installed, I don't think drivers are likely to help. It may be worth checking the BIOS to make sure that audio wasn't accidentally disabled.

https://community.acer.com/en/kb/articles/86-accessing-the-uefi-bios-setup


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I had an old desktop (XPS 600) with Windows XP and tried installing Windows 10 on it. I could only install the 32 bit version on it but sometimes I got errors when turning on or off computer. Only OS I did not had any problems with was Windows 7.


----------

